# 11dpo Implantation bleeding....



## rosegarden620

Hello everyone! I'd figure I'd try and give posting another go.

Today makes me officially 11dpo. I've been feeling pregnant and these are my signs at the moment:

Sore side bbs
Fatigue
Irritability
Some metal mouth here and there....

CM this morning was in abundance today. ALOT. Thick, yellowish in hue, very very stretchy. I.e I went to the bathroom and the cm was so stretchy it hung from my vaginal opening into the toilet- only when I grabbed some TP and wiped it away did it break. (Sorry if that was tmi) Also, wiped afterwards and had tons more.

Consistent wet feeling today. On bathroom break number whatever, later on, on wiping I noticed a very very very very light pink shade to the cm. The CM is clear and creamy in color (with the pink tint)..... So I did an internal check and pulled out some ewcm with red streaks in it. Checked a few more times.... Would sometimes get pink and other times clear/creamy, just that one hint of red mixed. I stopped checking after the first couple times...lol.... I can obsess.

I didn't temp this morning. DD was hospitalized last night for possible meningitis. So I didn't officially get to sleep until 230 this afternoon when we were finally discharged home after having been up for 24 hours. Rough rough night complete with failed spinal tap.

Here's my chart for fun:

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/1c7900

I hope it's IB bleeding. Looks like it did when I had IB with DD. I wish I had a temp to correlate it with. But ah well. 

I reeeeeally wanna test but DF does not want to see a false negative result. He says it crushes him. :/ but I think I should test on the sly and surprise him with a BFP!

Testing Sunday. Mother's Day :)


----------



## rosegarden620

Bump!

I'll just update for myself then!
Took a FRER this morning after a huge spike in temp. Definitely saw something before the time limit. Though very faint.

DF saw it too!!!! He's definitely tentatively excited and won't excepts a faint bfp.... I took an ept two days ago that turned positive after time limit, then a cheapie tht was also positive after the time limit and then today a "indent" on frer within time limit.

It definitely darkened after the time limit...:

Now I gotta figure out how to post pics!

Eta:

Symptoms are as follows:
12dpo
Very very tender side bbs
Sore throat (possibly strep...no fever though....dd is on abx for strep)
Joint pain
Creamy/ewcm 
On internal inspection there is cm mixed with brown, pink and streaks of red. Nothing on panties and nothis since this Morning....

Hoping it's all a good sign.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Here's to hoping we had implantation on 11dpo!

I also had something similar only mine was brown/tan-tinged and only lasted 11 and 12DPO (only when wiping) on 12DPO it was more of a watery spotting type consistancy while on 11DPO it was stringy CM tinted brown.

14DPO today and it is completely gone!! *knock on wood*

Really getting my hopes up, especially after my dream 2 nights ago that I was 11 weeks with twins :cloud9:


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> Here's to hoping we had implantation on 11dpo!
> 
> I also had something similar only mine was brown/tan-tinged and only lasted 11 and 12DPO (only when wiping) on 12DPO it was more of a watery spotting type consistancy while on 11DPO it was stringy CM tinted brown.
> 
> 14DPO today and it is completely gone!! *knock on wood*
> 
> Really getting my hopes up, especially after my dream 2 nights ago that I was 11 weeks with twins :cloud9:

Omg when are you testing!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck ladies! :dust: lots of baby dust to you both! :dust: I too have had tiny bits of spotting but not in amongst CM x


----------



## wannabemomy37

rosegarden620 said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping we had implantation on 11dpo!
> 
> I also had something similar only mine was brown/tan-tinged and only lasted 11 and 12DPO (only when wiping) on 12DPO it was more of a watery spotting type consistancy while on 11DPO it was stringy CM tinted brown.
> 
> 14DPO today and it is completely gone!! *knock on wood*
> 
> Really getting my hopes up, especially after my dream 2 nights ago that I was 11 weeks with twins :cloud9:
> 
> Omg when are you testing!!!Click to expand...

Really wanting to test like, NOW lol but was going to hold off until Sunday (Mother's day!) since AF is expected on Saturday


----------



## rosegarden620

Ok here's an attemp at posting a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 114


----------



## wannabemomy37

rosegarden620 said:


> Ok here's an attemp at posting a pic!

OMG I see something!! It looks thin though, is there color to it??
OMG let me go see if I have any tests lmao can't wait any longer


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> rosegarden620 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping we had implantation on 11dpo!
> 
> I also had something similar only mine was brown/tan-tinged and only lasted 11 and 12DPO (only when wiping) on 12DPO it was more of a watery spotting type consistancy while on 11DPO it was stringy CM tinted brown.
> 
> 14DPO today and it is completely gone!! *knock on wood*
> 
> Really getting my hopes up, especially after my dream 2 nights ago that I was 11 weeks with twins :cloud9:
> 
> Omg when are you testing!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Really wanting to test like, NOW lol but was going to hold off until Sunday (Mother's day!) since AF is expected on SaturdayClick to expand...

AF is due on Sunday for me.
I will most likely test Saturday and Sunday morning bc I an weak.... Lol


----------



## rosegarden620

sethsmummy said:


> good luck ladies! :dust: lots of baby dust to you both! :dust: I too have had tiny bits of spotting but not in amongst CM x

Thank yoooou!!! Baby dust to you as well!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Ok so I literally just went and POAS lmao....So far it looks bfn but my cervix is still high hard and CLOSED!
Please oh please God let this be my month!!! :cloud9:


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> rosegarden620 said:
> 
> 
> Ok here's an attemp at posting a pic!
> 
> OMG I see something!! It looks thin though, is there color to it??
> OMG let me go see if I have any tests lmao can't wait any longerClick to expand...

Eeeeek!!!!!!

There is color to it! When I tested I saw something. I KNEW I did.... But it was coming in so faint I tought I was crazy. Then I pulled it apart after the time limit to see and I found that line that I knew I had seen with color!!!

If implantation was yesterday and this is truly a bfp.... I expect a bfp by Saturday!!

Now if I can hold off until then... Im feeling pretty crummy at the moment so I'm sure that will distract me.

Never heard of strep throat with no fever.... I'm not sure what to pawn my high temp too. I took my temp wth a regular thermometer too after bbt and it read 98.6 as well.

I don't feel feverish.... I just feel crummy. Sore sore throat and joint pain lower back pain and breasts are painfully sore.

Aside from that nonsense i feel ok... Went to the bathroom.... No spotting just creamy cm on wipe. 

The torture of te wait....


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> Ok so I literally just went and POAS lmao....So far it looks bfn but my cervix is still high hard and CLOSED!
> Please oh please God let this be my month!!! :cloud9:


Haha!!!
We are in this together!!!

Please oh please let this be our month!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I will say it's officially a BFN although I swear I saw something when it was going across the screen, but could very well be my imagination.

I've had strep way too many times, and I don't think I've EVER had a fever associated with it, I'm a weirdo I guess lol but if it hurts to swallow and you have white spots by your tonsils it's almost definitely strep.


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> I will say it's officially a BFN although I swear I saw something when it was going across the screen, but could very well be my imagination.
> 
> I've had strep way too many times, and I don't think I've EVER had a fever associated with it, I'm a weirdo I guess lol but if it hurts to swallow and you have white spots by your tonsils it's almost definitely strep.

It's not over until the fat lady sings.
No spots. Just one extremely painful tonsil. Can't talk, swallow without pain.

Ugh.... I'm a RN too!! It never ceases to amaze me how shitty a patient I am lol. It really has been a rough few days with dd being hospitalized and us having that day where we were up 24 hours....

Nonetheless Iove the temp spike!!! Hope it's indicative of our baby snuggling in!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Very true. It can go either way now because I'm sure I've had similar spotting before AF also, but never noticed my cervix this closed before, ever! 
It might be tonsillitis then?
Wow it sounds so nice to think that "BABY" might be snuggling in!! :cloud9:
Snuggle in tight little babies, sticky sticky babies :D
How cool would it be if we BOTH got our BFPs on Mother's Day?!?! :cloud9:

I'm getting WAY too excited...


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> Very true. It can go either way now because I'm sure I've had similar spotting before AF also, but never noticed my cervix this closed before, ever!
> It might be tonsillitis then?
> Wow it sounds so nice to think that "BABY" might be snuggling in!! :cloud9:
> Snuggle in tight little babies, sticky sticky babies :D
> How cool would it be if we BOTH got our BFPs on Mother's Day?!?! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm getting WAY too excited...


Haha!!!! I'm smiling to hard right now!!!!

Positive thoughts!!! Keep me updated woman!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I will definitely keep you updated, and I hope you keep me updated also...Hopefully we can soon be bump buddies!?! How cool would that be??

I'm having odd cramping but definitely not like AF cramps. snuggle baby, snuggle! :cloud9: Also have lotiony CM

I will have to buy some more tests lol I used my one and only FRER just now. Kinda sad it was negative but I didn't have a lot of pee to use lol and it was like my 3rd pee of the day so probably too diluted anyways? :shrug:


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> I will definitely keep you updated, and I hope you keep me updated also...Hopefully we can soon be bump buddies!?! How cool would that be??
> 
> I'm having odd cramping but definitely not like AF cramps. snuggle baby, snuggle! :cloud9: Also have lotiony CM
> 
> I will have to buy some more tests lol I used my one and only FRER just now. Kinda sad it was negative but I didn't have a lot of pee to use lol and it was like my 3rd pee of the day so probably too diluted anyways? :shrug:

Yes!!! You didn't test under the best conditions!!!

I bough a box of EPTs for this weekend. I used my last frer today!!

I would love you as a bump buddy!


----------



## rosegarden620

Update time for 12dpo.
The pink/brown creamy stretchy cm has continued on to today. Trust me... I've been checking....lol.

The CM Has yet to make an appearance outside those conditions yet. Sorta dry outside.... Tmi? 
I feel pretty run down. 

Sore throat, some body aches. Very tender bbs. Sharp pains and sore side bbs. Very soft wet closed and high cp. 

Tummy is sore (like an after ab workout feeling) raging headache, super congested head feeling complete with popped ears and no actual stuffiness in my nose. Feel extremely feverish but temp has only been as high as 99.8.... Extremely extremely sore lower back. Sleepy.

At this point I feel like I wanna take a test again and I'm trying reeeeeeaaaallllllly hard to wait until Saturday. But I'm scared I'll see another BFN....


----------



## wannabemomy37

Sounds promising!! I haven't checked yet today but my CP has been high soft and closed also. The other day it felt almost bumpy? if that's even possible lol. I had a blob of stretchy CM tinged with brown... TMI but It was like a snot! No brown since and have been peeing sooo much yesterday (14DPO) and SUPER dizzy???
I keep having odd cramps that are similar to AF but different...I hope it's not AF anyways....:nope:
Had a dream last night about me and a friend arguing over who will name their son Tyler first lol...
My OH is aware that I tested yesterday and he seems to be getting excited and making sure I eat healthy and drink lots of water. It's cute :) I also started taking my vitamins (just regular; not prenatal but they have 400 folic acid) until I know anything more.
I'm seriously going to have a tough time if we don't get our BFP this month...We have so many symptoms!
Do you have any spotting of just blood in your CM? My CM is super stretchy too like EWCM consistency. Isn't that odd before AF?


----------



## rosegarden620

wannabemomy37 said:


> Sounds promising!! I haven't checked yet today but my CP has been high soft and closed also. The other day it felt almost bumpy? if that's even possible lol. I had a blob of stretchy CM tinged with brown... TMI but It was like a snot! No brown since and have been peeing sooo much yesterday (14DPO) and SUPER dizzy???
> I keep having odd cramps that are similar to AF but different...I hope it's not AF anyways....:nope:
> Had a dream last night about me and a friend arguing over who will name their son Tyler first lol...
> My OH is aware that I tested yesterday and he seems to be getting excited and making sure I eat healthy and drink lots of water. It's cute :) I also started taking my vitamins (just regular; not prenatal but they have 400 folic acid) until I know anything more.
> I'm seriously going to have a tough time if we don't get our BFP this month...We have so many symptoms!
> Do you have any spotting of just blood in your CM? My CM is super stretchy too like EWCM consistency. Isn't that odd before AF?

If I'm not pt this cycle I will never ever disclose my symptoms to DF again!!! I've told him on more than 1 occasion that I feel pregnant. If we aren't he will be crushed and will feel like I have failed.

We DO have a lot of symptoms. On 11dpo midday I had some pink mixed with creamy cm that made me do an internal check, that's where I found more of the ewcm with streaks of brownish red blood. Nothing to bad. I didn't put in a tampon and every time I used the bathroom I'd check and would only see the mixture if I checked internally. 

At 12dpo all the pink was gone and what was left after a BM was creamy brown discharge.

This am it's back to creamy with just one appearance of some brown on an internal check up.

I don't normally get that before AF... I mean I spot a day before af, but it stays pink/ red and gradually gets heavier by the next day AF is here light or medium flow. 

I want to take a test!!!!

Will also add that today I still feel run down but body aches and pain are all gone!!! Temp is back to post o (98.62 down to 97.93) and all that's left is some congestion in the sinuses.

When will u test again

ETA:
AF got me.... A day early. :(
DF is crushed. I'm surprisingly calm.

Sad.... But calm.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh no I'm so sorry :hugs: I was so hopeful for you!! 

So far no AF for me and I am strangely very positive. I had exactly what you described about brown CM only when checking internally otherwise nothing. Yesterday I got so dizzy I was seeing spots and had to sit down since I felt like I was going to faint. Also had a glob of stretchy CM mixed with brown spots about the size of a pencil tip.

I plan to test tmrw AM with my OH.

Cramping like AF is about to come...:nope:


----------



## rosegarden620

Oh I hope you are preggy!! I am very optimistic for you.

That will make my failure not feel so bad.
I shed some tears and when I told DF I could just see the sadness in his eyes. I crawled into bed and whispered the news to him.... His eyes got real sad then he just turned over and I hugged him tight. Then we switched roles and I started crying :( 

I know it's just out first month but everything was so perfect. Ovulated, Sex timing.....everything!

I knew that it was expected. Success rate is only 25% chance each month if everything was perfect. But I was just so optimistic.... I didn't start that way bc dd#2 took 8 months to conceive and even longer than that!!!! Granted it was with my ex.... But, still it jaded me.

But then this month unfolded so perfectly and I grew way too optimistic for my own good.

This month, I am bbt charting and cm/cp tracking but once ovulation is over, I'm just sticking with bbt.

Truth is, I'm already to consumed by this. Googling all day my symptoms and what could they mean, looking for slivers of hope or explanations leading to the positive pregnancy test I hoped for.

That can't be healthy. So I'm opting out. In opting out of it all. Focusing on planning our wedding and making love during our optimal times and then some. We are a very sexual loving couple so timing was never going to be an issue for us.

I'm changing the game plan. And hope we get our little one soon.


----------



## Loulou888

rosegarden620 said:


> Oh I hope you are preggy!! I am very optimistic for you.
> 
> That will make my failure not feel so bad.
> I shed some tears and when I told DF I could just see the sadness in his eyes. I crawled into bed and whispered the news to him.... His eyes got real sad then he just turned over and I hugged him tight. Then we switched roles and I started crying :(
> 
> I know it's just out first month but everything was so perfect. Ovulated, Sex timing.....everything!
> 
> I knew that it was expected. Success rate is only 25% chance each month if everything was perfect. But I was just so optimistic.... I didn't start that way bc dd#2 took 8 months to conceive and even longer than that!!!! Granted it was with my ex.... But, still it jaded me.
> 
> But then this month unfolded so perfectly and I grew way too optimistic for my own good.
> 
> This month, I am bbt charting and cm/cp tracking but once ovulation is over, I'm just sticking with bbt.
> 
> Truth is, I'm already to consumed by this. Googling all day my symptoms and what could they mean, looking for slivers of hope or explanations leading to the positive pregnancy test I hoped for.
> 
> That can't be healthy. So I'm opting out. In opting out of it all. Focusing on planning our wedding and making love during our optimal times and then some. We are a very sexual loving couple so timing was never going to be an issue for us.
> 
> I'm changing the game plan. And hope we get our little one soon.

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm 11dpo and have tested BFN. I too have had creM pink cm only when internally checking. I do normally get spotting before AF but it's normally brown and makes it to my underwear. I have slight stabbing pains on my right side. I had a mc in March and when I tested in feb I tested positive 5 days before AF was due so now I'm panicking thinking I'm Deffinitley not this time :-( feel really deflated about it. Can first response be negative on some people before AF... .? AF dues Wednesday xx


----------



## rosegarden620

Hi loulou! You certainly can join!! It sounds really promising. Tbh I never liked FRER. StIll don't. I've ways vouched for EPT. 

I think it's beat to wait 48-72 hours from the start of the bleed to get and accurate hpt. 

I would say test again if AF hasn't shown in that time frame.

I know what you mean about testing early ad later on BFPs. I tested positive really early for my youngest daughter and now any day past it I get alarmed even though I'm well within the norm for +hpt


----------



## wannabemomy37

Many :hugs: to you sweetie. I am very consumed by this also looking up symptoms non-stop and just praying that this is the month...But so many months already that I "swear" its the month only to start AF after, it's awful.

I'm wondering the same thing about FRER...I took one at 13DPO (2 days ago) and it was BFN. AF is due tmrw and I am having cramps (still think diff than AF but who knows) and feel wet down there like she's there I keep having to pee, and check but luckily nothing as of yet.

I often wonder if I'm even able to sustain a pregnancy as me and my ex were trying for a good 6 months, which I know isn't a lot but I did get pregnant (or so I honestly thought) twice but then never continued. Now I am with my OH and we have been NTNP basically since we started officially dating end of Aug (please don't judge) so it's been a good 8 months that we have been having unprotected sex and so far nothing, but I just *think* I am because I've been wanting to get pregnant forever now!! I always wanted to be a teen mom, honestly, but now I'm pushing 25 and just feel like I am getting sooo old. Which I know people tell me 'you've got time' and all that but honestly I want 3 kids preferably before I'm 35. Gotta get a move on people!!

Anyways, I've ranted too much. I am off to see my OH and probably POAS tonight and/or tmrw. Definitely Sunday if nothing but I just can't shake this feeling.


----------



## Loulou888

rosegarden620 said:


> Hi loulou! You certainly can join!! It sounds really promising. Tbh I never liked FRER. StIll don't. I've ways vouched for EPT.
> 
> I think it's beat to wait 48-72 hours from the start of the bleed to get and accurate hpt.
> 
> I would say test again if AF hasn't shown in that time frame.
> 
> I know what you mean about testing early ad later on BFPs. I tested positive really early for my youngest daughter and now any day past it I get alarmed even though I'm well within the norm for +hpt


Are any of you girls still having the creamy pink cm? I don't another check and it's all gone again? So confused. Lots of cream cm though. When does implantation usually take place? I've read it then tales approx 3 days for htp levels to show. When are you all testing? Xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

Loulou888 said:


> Are any of you girls still having the creamy pink cm? I don't another check and it's all gone again? So confused. Lots of cream cm though. When does implantation usually take place? I've read it then tales approx 3 days for htp levels to show. When are you all testing? Xxx

LouLou888 - My CM was stretchy just like fertile EWCM but it had a hint of light brown/tan in it at 11DPO and again yesterday at 14DPO but only when checking. Other than that absolutely nothing as far as spotting. I feel super wet like I get when AF is about to arrive so I'm not sure. On 13DPO I tested BFN but perhaps it was too early to tell, maybe I didn't fully implant until 14DPO as that's when I was also extremely dizzy for about 5 minutes and just felt super odd at that particular moment. Right after that I noticed the stretchy blob of CM mixed with 2 or 3 brown dots the size of a pencil tip (which sounds like IB according to my research)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Another BFN this morning with 2MU. I thought I saw another line but probably an evap if anything.. OH actually thought he saw something too but then said BFN.
Another bit of brown discharge today but only once and only when checking. the second check was creamy/sticky white CM?
Will keep you updated but I'm assuming it's not our month :nope:


----------



## Loulou888

wannabemomy37 said:


> Another BFN this morning with 2MU. I thought I saw another line but probably an evap if anything.. OH actually thought he saw something too but then said BFN.
> Another bit of brown discharge today but only once and only when checking. the second check was creamy/sticky white CM?
> Will keep you updated but I'm assuming it's not our month :nope:


It's so strange isn't it I don't know if it's start of AF coming of IB. Today's I'm 12dpo amd again when checking had the light pink cm but only when checking. I think if I didn't check it would even go anywhere. Starting to think the same :-( the next time I ovulate I will be on holiday, I'm the. Worried that being in the swimming pool will have an effect on the sperm. Does anyone know any negatives about being on hol whilst trying or any tips? I'm already preparing myself for the next cycle lol xxx


----------



## Loulou888

Loulou888 said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Another BFN this morning with 2MU. I thought I saw another line but probably an evap if anything.. OH actually thought he saw something too but then said BFN.
> Another bit of brown discharge today but only once and only when checking. the second check was creamy/sticky white CM?
> Will keep you updated but I'm assuming it's not our month :nope:
> 
> 
> It's so strange isn't it I don't know if it's start of AF coming of IB. Today's I'm 12dpo amd again when checking had the light pink cm but only when checking. I think if I didn't check it would even go anywhere. Starting to think the same :-( the next time I ovulate I will be on holiday, I'm the. Worried that being in the swimming pool will have an effect on the sperm. Does anyone know any negatives about being on hol whilst trying or any tips? I'm already preparing myself for the next cycle lol xxxClick to expand...



I've had more spotting today this time when wiping. Looks like the start of AF to me :-( did anyone get bfp today? Xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

BFN yesterday, OH told me to just wait for AF or a few more days before testing again so I didn't test today but no AF or signs of AF. Just the odd yellowish/tan mixed CM only when wiping/checking. It's not even enough to be on a pantyliner. This is SO extremely weird because I've had this "discharge"/CM since 11DPO and now I am...Well, 1 day late for AF I think 17DPO but honestly have lost track. I don't think AF is coming.

I am easily emotional which is nothing like me, and certain smells make me have a sudden wave of nausea. I made popcorn last night and wanted to vomit because it smelt SO bad?! Nips are sore (but this might be normal, not sure)


----------

